# London parade



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2008)

Στο Λονδίνο που βρίσκομαι βλέπω στην τηλεόραση την τελετή/παρέλαση για το Remembrance Day, για τα 90 χρόνια από το τέλος του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. 

Παιδιά, είναι κάτι το εκπληκτικό! Όλοι ντυμένοι στα κατάμαυρα - οι γυναίκες σαν βαρυπενθούσες και οι άντρες μαύρα κοστούμια, μαύρη γραβάτα, μαύρο παλτό- με ένα κόκκινο λουλούδι στο πέτο και κρατάνε κόκκινα στεφάνια (ψεύτικα). 

Όλη η βασιλική οικογένεια μετά (Γ)Καμίλας, οι νυν και πρώην πρωθυπουργοί, και η Θάτσερ μαζί, όλοι εδώ είναι! Φοβερή επισημότητα και ΝΕΚΡΙΚΗ ΣΙΓΗ! Η Ελισάβετ καταθέτει το κόκκινο στεφάνι με το τσαντικό κρεμασμένο στο μπράτσο.

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια τελετή, ομολογώ.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 9, 2008)

Δεν κρατιέμαι.


----------

